# Sacramento, CA area Fun Pull



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Our Dogs | Facebook
Chako's Pit Bull Fun Pull
I have to work that day and am pretty bummed out about it. But for anyone in the area that would like to give weight pull a try this would be a good event for begginers. :cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The spots are all full as of now and they already have a waiting list going, so most likely people that just show up will not get pull spots.

If you just want to show up and support that is still great!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ah i didnt see that. all i know is i start volunteering for their CGC shelter dog program on sunday and they asked if i was goin to the fun pull, or if i would volunteer. and i cant do either cuz i work every dang saturday....


----------

